# Intern > Meldungen und Mitglieder >  RHCE/ MCSE vs. Dipl.-Ing.

## Windoofsklicker

hi folks,

wer kann sich hier mal über zertifizierungen auslassen?
wie ist das kosten/ nutzen verhältnis. wie reagieren arbeitgeber auf rhce/ mcse?
wer hat gute/ schlechte erfahrungen gesammelt?

und diese frage nicht falsch verstehen:
wenn man als dipl.-ing. im bereich IT tätig wird, lohnt es sich dann eine solche zertifizierung zu machen oder wird von einem ing. schlicht erwartet, dass er sowas kann und falls nicht, sich das wissen selber schnell aneignet?

----------


## joey.brunner

Hallo,

ich kann vielleicht etwas dazu sagen. Ich arbeite freiberuflich für einen großen internationalen großhändler, der in drei bereiche aufgesplittet ist:
product, training, services

Diese Firma geht nur an Reseller oder an sehr große Endkunden (IBM, Deutsche Bank etc). In der Training-Abteilung ist ein Zertifikat gleichbedeutend mit dem verdienst, das sollte aber klar sein. Product leute (also vertriebler) sind meistens nicht zertifiziert, greifer aber auf die trainer zurück falls fragen vorhanden sind. so jetzt zu meienr abteilung  :Wink:  services:
Hier ist es sehr wichtig, dass du zertifiziert bist. Nciht, weil du dann mehr kannst, nein weil du beim kunden ein besseres ansehen hast und einfach merh verlangen kannst. Da kommt es jetzt aber auf die zertifizierung an. mcse kann ich wenig zu sagen, da den quasi eh schon jeder hat (sogar ich und ich hab wirklich fast keinen plan in der windows welt). 

also muss man unterscheiden, welches zerti man machen will. ich würde lpi oder ähnlihches empfehlen. Soweit ich das von der triainigs abteilung gehört habe, wird suse aber jetzt ein neues zertifizierungsmodel in die welt setzen. das wird auf jeden fall sehr wichtig sein. der redhat ist auch eine feine sache. also mein vorschlag
suse + rhce - dann bist du gut beraten. 
ich hab rhce und lpi gemacht und muss sagen ,die beiden waren nicht sooo schwer. ich hab auch viele firewallzeritsi, die mir immer geholfen haben. hier ist checkpoint und watchguard sehr wichtig. und natürlich CISCO. in der welt der großen IT kommt man um cisco nicht herum. den ccna sollte man zumindest gemacht haben. der ******* ist nur, dass diese zertifikate ablaufen. ich hab die alle nur einmal gemacht (bis auf watchguard) und dann passt das.

ach ja und ncohwas wegen deinem dipl. bei uns auf den visitenkarten stehen keine titel drauf, nur die wichtigsten zertifizierungen!

so ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen

jeoy

----------


## hmarburg

Bei uns in der Firma (Unix-CAD und Windoof-Office) gibt es eine Schimpfwort für einen Windoof-Admin: der Zertifizierte.
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was der Gute für Prüfungen absolvieren musste, um das Zertifikat zu erhalten, aber eins weiss ich gewiss, von Rechnern, Netzwerken und viels mehr hat er auserhalb der Windoofwelt keinen blassen Schimmer.
Ich bin zwar beruflich nur User, aber privat beschäftige ich mich seit ein paar Jahren intensiv mit Linux und kann somit beurteilen, was der Mann so vom Stapel lässt.
Ich sag nur: prost Malzeit.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es in Deutschland halt so, dass der Wert auf dem Arbeitsmarkt mit solchen Zertifikaten steigt. Wenn es also unbedingt nötig ist, ist der Erwerb eines solchen sinnvoll.

----------


## Myrddraal

@hmarburg
Also ich kenns nur vom MCP.
Da wird halt viel auswendig gelernt. Aufs Verständnis kommts da eher weniger an.
Aber Microsoft will seine Prüfungen ja auch wieder überarbeiten - zumindest gab es das Gerücht.
Die Zertifizierungen von MS sind ja auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel Wert, nachdem das Arbeitsamt vielen den MCSE "spendiert" hat.

CCNA mach ich auf jeden Fall und eine SuSe-Zertifizierung würde mich auch interessieren. 

Ider der rhce eigentlich eher allgemein ausgerichtet oder schon auf Red Hat gemünzt?

----------


## geco2

Von einer SuSE-Zertifizierung wuerde ich abraten, da sie nur auf die eine Distri.. beschraenkt ist. 
Der bessere weg ist auf jeden die LPI.

----------

